# 2021 TIDEWATER 2500 CAROLINA BAY $



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2500 CAROLINA BAY HAS 12 INCH GARMIN IN DASH WITH GATEWAY TO READ ENGINE ON GARMIN, YAMAHA F 300 MOTOR, JACK PLATE, 10FT BLADE POWER POLE, HEAD CONSOLE, PLUS STEREO 6 SPEAKER, FIBERGLASS HARD TOP, SPREADER LIGHTS, FRONT SEAT CUSHIONS AND BACK REST PORTA POTTI , TRIM TABS, UNDERWATER LIGHTS, ROCKET LAUNCHER, TACKLE STORAGE UNDER HELM SEATS YETI COOLER SLIDE AND 65 QT YETI COOLER, TACKLE STORAGE IN CONSOLE, FRESHWATER SHOWER , RAW WATER WASH DOWN, LED LIGHTING, PRO PHENDER CLEATS, DUAL BATTREY SWITCH.
CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY 361-758-2140 $115,526.00






































































*


----------

